# DVD mounting problem

## wbrokow1

I get an error when trying to mount DVD's on either of my DVD units(plextor & NEC burner)

Audio CD's mount and play on them but burnt dvd's give an error.

Stamped production DVD's play in xine also.  Why aren't my burnt data DVD's mountable?

My fstab:

```

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb1               /backup         ext2            defaults,noatime        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,user             0 0

/dev/sdc2               /mnt/ipod       vfat            sync,nodev,noauto,user,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/memstick   vfat            sync,nodev,noauto,user  0 0

#dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user             0 0

#logical volumes

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/home            /home           ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/opt             /opt            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/video           /video          xfs             noatime                 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

```

The error is:

Error - kio_media_mounthelper

mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/hdd,

missing codepage or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

dmes |tail or so

I am able to burn DVD's through k3b though.

I can't mount or get listings from data dvd's. or dvd movies.

Thanks for any help!

----------

## frostschutz

what does dmesg | tail say after trying to mount the device? check the contents of your /proc/filesystems. you need iso9660 and (for dvds maybe) udf support in order to be able to mount them.

----------

## wbrokow1

```

wbrokow1 mythtv # dmesg |tail

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

udf: bad mount option "managed" or missing value

udf: bad mount option "managed" or missing value

udf: bad mount option "managed" or missing value

udf: bad mount option "managed" or missing value

udf: bad mount option "managed" or missing value

udf: bad mount option "managed" or missing value

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0000850001123e52]

```

```

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   cpuset

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   debugfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   configfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

nodev   smbfs

nodev   cifs

        ntfs

nodev   autofs

nodev   fuse

        fuseblk

nodev   fusectl

```

----------

## wbrokow1

Can anyone help?

Thanks

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *wbrokow1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Error - kio_media_mounthelper
> 
> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only
> ...

 

I am trying to understand you problem.  You say you have an error mounting your dvd.

But you post an error from kio_media_mounthelper

What happens when YOU mount it

also, what is your actual cdrom/dvd device?

the error is hdd, but your fstab is /dev/cdrom....

----------

## nutbar21

Have you tried your DVDs in another computer to see if they burned properly?

----------

## wbrokow1

Yes the DVD's burn properly, I've used them in other computers and DVD units.

I'll try mounting again manually.

THanks

----------

## Jagaer

I had the same issue.

Note that /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is no longer a valid device (doesn't exist) you need to edit your fstab so /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 is /dev/cdrom1

This should fix your issue...at least it fixed mine.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you are using dbus/hal, you should have nothing in your fstab that points to a CDROM device. For example, this is my fstab for this machine:

```
# Salvaged from it's Slackware days

# Originally written by Slackware setup, edited by Pappy, and 

# modified for use with Gentoo

none        /proc       proc      defaults        0 0

none        /dev/shm    tmpfs     defaults        0 0

/dev/sda6   swap        swap      w               0 0

/dev/sda7   /           reiserfs  defaults        1 1

/dev/sda1   /mnt/fat16  vfat      defaults        1 0

/dev/sda5   /mnt/winXP  ntfs-3g   ro              1 0

# /dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom  auto      noauto,owner,ro 0 0

# /dev/fd0    /mnt/floppy auto      noauto,owner    0 0

```

Note that the floppy drive (a vestage from Slackware), and the CDROM drive are commented out completely. Whenever I put my burnt CD's or DVD's into the drive, they work. Data disks or copied movies, the drive makes no distinction.

Another possibility is hardware problems. Some drives will read anything you can stick in the drawer. Others turn up their noses at anything that wasn't mass produced. Some used to work just fine, but get a little older and fussier. That's just the way of the world...and if it is the case, the only fix is replacing the drives.

Hope that helps.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

